# Mini Round Baler



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share some pics of my mini round baler. It’s a Star MRB0850 mini round baler and I have the mini rake/tedder to go with it. I cut the hay with a New Holland 450 Sickle bar mower. I use this equipment with my Kubota l2501 25 hp tractor. I’m new to this hay thing so I’m learning as I go, but it’s a lot of fun.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

*want*
Come mow my place with that!


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice looking setup. I love the mini baler!


----------



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2012)

Got same mower. Used to have allis charmers roto baler that made same size bales


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

How much do the bales weigh? Looks like you are doing a good job. Dsmythe


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Neat piece of equipment !


----------



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

dsmythe said:


> How much do the bales weigh? Looks like you are doing a good job. Dsmythe


The bale density can be adjusted to make bales from 35 to 65 pounds depending on what your baling.


----------



## 5_Star (Oct 24, 2015)

kickinbull said:


> Got same mower. Used to have allis charmers roto baler that made same size bales


A high school buddy's dad used a rotobaler. Always seemed like a pain having to stop for each bale. I never cared much for them after I got stabbed in the hand by one of those blasted hay hooks. Lol


----------



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

View attachment 69728
View attachment 69730


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I can see it making sense (assuming cost was reasonable) for haying smaller areas with small tractor. But Dad had one of the old AC versions back in 60s for few years, think he got it cheap at some auction. Nobody liked manhandling those small round bales, thats why it went cheap.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those star balers used to be pretty pricey, hope you got a deal. Looks like a great solution to another current HT thread regarding doing your own haying.


----------



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Those star balers used to be pretty pricey, hope you got a deal. Looks like a great solution to another current HT thread regarding doing your own haying.


I paid $2400 for the baler and a rake.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol, then that is a deal.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

I have been searching the last 4 years for something like the Star or Abbriatta. I personally love the smaller balers BUT I want a Star 910 3x3 round baler. Its just me putting up the hay regardless if its small square, small round bales. So I want something I don't have to worry about manual labor as much and still have my MX4700 Kubota do it all.


----------



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

M88A1 said:


> I have been searching the last 4 years for something like the Star or Abbriatta. I personally love the smaller balers BUT I want a Star 910 3x3 round baler. Its just me putting up the hay regardless if its small square, small round bales. So I want something I don't have to worry about manual labor as much and still have my MX4700 Kubota do it all.


Yep I really liked the 3x3 bales too, but I ran across this one on Craigslist and jumped on it because I’ve never seen a used one for sale and the new ones are crazy expensive. I just hope this one holds up and nothing breaks, it seems to be in good condition. And I was also really limited on what my 25 hp tractor would run.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The reason the small round bales never became popular is they are hard to handle, and hard to stack. If you stack them inside a barn, don't put them up against the walls. As the hay settles they will push against the wall, and cause damage.


----------

